# Thermostat for auto night/day time drop



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Can anyone recommend thermostats that can automatically drop the temp for night time and increase for day time? I'm kinda old fashioned.i'm used to the dial thermostats :blush:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Bombjack said:


> Can anyone recommend thermostats that can automatically drop the temp for night time and increase for day time? I'm kinda old fashioned.i'm used to the dial thermostats :blush:


Either the Microclimate Evo range or the Habistat Digital Day/Night Thermostat range. Both are great. I personally prefer the evo range as its neater, aesthetically, but I've had no issues with the habistat range on the few vivs its used on too


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Tarron said:


> Either the Microclimate Evo range or the Habistat Digital Day/Night Thermostat range. Both are great. I personally prefer the evo range as its neater, aesthetically, but I've had no issues with the habistat range on the few vivs its used on too


Thanks!:2thumb:i will look in to both then decide


----------



## Liapera (Nov 19, 2018)

Bombjack said:


> Can anyone recommend thermostats that can automatically drop the temp for night time and increase for day time? I'm kinda old fashioned.i'm used to the dial thermostats :blush:


Hi Bombjack - we bought a Microclimate Evo Lite. It comes with an in socket, out socket and a temp reader. Ours has an option where you can set the time and have it go to certain temps at night and day and will turn the lights on and off for several set times. 

It also has a dimmer and on and off option you can set that will dim or turn the lights off temporarily if it goes past a certain heat threshold to maintain the correct temperature. Also cool is that it has 24 hour tracking so you could, for instance, tell when a bulb went out or if the temps have been consistent.

Only thing I don't like about it is that it only has one out socket so we have the UVA and UVB on a power strip connected to the evo lite currently. This means when the lights need to go off or dim then the UVB has to dim too. I would have liked another socket with an always on option. Other than that I think it is pretty OP and is a pretty neat tool to have.


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Liapera said:


> Hi Bombjack - we bought a Microclimate Evo Lite. It comes with an in socket, out socket and a temp reader. Ours has an option where you can set the time and have it go to certain temps at night and day and will turn the lights on and off for several set times.
> 
> It also has a dimmer and on and off option you can set that will dim or turn the lights off temporarily if it goes past a certain heat threshold to maintain the correct temperature. Also cool is that it has 24 hour tracking so you could, for instance, tell when a bulb went out or if the temps have been consistent.
> 
> Only thing I don't like about it is that it only has one out socket so we have the UVA and UVB on a power strip connected to the evo lite currently. This means when the lights need to go off or dim then the UVB has to dim too. I would have liked another socket with an always on option. Other than that I think it is pretty OP and is a pretty neat tool to have.


Hey Liapera

I will check it out,thanks!:2thumb:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Liapera said:


> Hi Bombjack - we bought a Microclimate Evo Lite. It comes with an in socket, out socket and a temp reader. Ours has an option where you can set the time and have it go to certain temps at night and day and will turn the lights on and off for several set times.
> 
> It also has a dimmer and on and off option you can set that will dim or turn the lights off temporarily if it goes past a certain heat threshold to maintain the correct temperature. Also cool is that it has 24 hour tracking so you could, for instance, tell when a bulb went out or if the temps have been consistent.
> 
> Only thing I don't like about it is that it only has one out socket so we have the UVA and UVB on a power strip connected to the evo lite currently. This means when the lights need to go off or dim then the UVB has to dim too. I would have liked another socket with an always on option. Other than that I think it is pretty OP and is a pretty neat tool to have.


You will want to upgrade from the Evo Lite, to the Microclimate Evo, which has that funcionality. Having your UVB tube on a dimmer will damage the starter and the tube over time.


----------



## Liapera (Nov 19, 2018)

Tarron said:


> You will want to upgrade from the Evo Lite, to the Microclimate Evo, which has that funcionality. Having your UVB tube on a dimmer will damage the starter and the tube over time.


Thanks Tarron. What kind of outlet setup does the Microclimate Evo have? It has some functionality which would allow the UVB to be on a simple set timer and the heat lamp on a tempurature regulated timer? I may see about exchanging for the other if it can maintain different settings for different bulbs. 

I could always just turn the UVB on and off manually on its own outlet, but I figure that's what a light timer should be doing anyways. lol.


----------



## darranl (Jan 10, 2018)

hi why cant you just plug the night light and strip in the light plug via an extention lead im asking for me too


----------

